# wheel vs track for long gravel drive with partial slope



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks to all who welcomed me on the introduction thread!

I'm looking to buy my first snowblower.

Per the READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST instructions:
1. I live in Grand Marais, Minnesota
2. Elevation approx 700ft.
3. Annual snowfall 45-60"
4. Snow can be dry powder or wet, varying depths. Used to be you could count on dry, deep powder most of the winter, but temps are fluctuating wildly in recent years with a trend toward warmer, wetter intervals.
5. Approx 300ft driveway with a 3-4 car parking area.
6. Driveway is mixed gravel of various sized rocks (small to a several inches), mostly tightly packed, but some do get kicked loose.
7. Gravel is uneven in places, with grass between wheel tracks in part of the drive. None of it is soft. Additionally, there is a sloped section of 40-50ft that rises maybe 10-12ft. The calculator tells me that is a 20+ degree grade. Other than the slope section, it should be fairly straightforward. One 90 degree turn just before the slope starts rising.
8. I'm in my late 50s. Decent shape but getting slower. I did have surgery on both shoulders a couple years ago, but no problems with them since.
9. Male (but she might have to pitch in)
10. Was hoping to keep it under $2k US, but we can stretch if needed.
11. Fairly handy with basic mechanics. I have tools but don't (yet) have a garage.
12. Looking to buy soon, probably new.

I've been reading threads for hours on end over the last two days. Based on that, I had been leaning toward a new Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO 921048 -- partly because there seemed to be a lot of enthusiasm among owners (though some dislike the auto-turn) and partly because I can get one. There ain't much up here and the nearest Ariens dealer is 2 hours away. But at least they have them and it's doable. Plus it's in our preferred price range. I plan to get the ArmorSkids (if available) and drop them about an inch until snowpack builds. I would probably wait on chains to see if I need them, as I only saw one person posting about having trouble on a slope with this model. Others said the stock 16" tires should be able to do the job.

I wasn't really considering a track model because of the extra expense (the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO 921057 is $1200 more than the 921048). But my partner has me reconsidering. She thinks it's worth it if it means I have to fight the machine less. I'm not getting any younger. We could spend more if it means I end up with more time and energy for other things after getting up in the middle of the night to clear out the driveway so she can get to work at 6am.

I'm hoping to hear more from those of you who have experience with both wheel and track blowers (especially if you're not 24 and run 10 miles a day). Would the track provide that much more advantage for the slope section of our drive (and somewhat uneven terrain)? Assuming 28" width machine and varying snow conditions, would either likely to be significantly more demanding physically?

And if a track system would in fact be a better choice for us, what about the Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker 2690XP as recommended by Paul Sikkema (if I can find one)?

Flat part of driveway to road. Looks like an incline in this photo, but it is flat:










Slope up to house, standing in same spot as previous photo:










Different view of same slope:










Parking area:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Read about your 'sweetheart'' here and in your introduction with understanding; much the same situation here with a hundred yards to clear before she takes off (on call 24/7/365). Fun fun... 😎 

What I find a great benefit is having a machine wide enough that one pass up and another back down makes a hole wide enough to squeeze through, follow-up/further cleanup later on once the sun shines. With a drive 300ft that saves a lot of time, two passes vs. the otherwise inevitable four.


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

Good point. Get her out the door and clean up later. So what's wide enough for two passes? And per my point about physically demanding, my impression from the threads was that the 28" SHO would chew through the same amount as a wider machine in about the same time but with less fatigue from muscling around a bigger machine.


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

I found this thread just minutes after posting. Looks somewhat similar to my situation but I think my slope is shorter without about half the yearly snowfall to deal with. I think I'll grab a photo of my drive in the daylight tomorrow and post here as it seems to really help the experienced folks to visualize the situation.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

knyfe said:


> ...So what's wide enough for two passes?...


Measure how wide the car is and add a little for wiggle room.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for doing your home work and providing good information.

I am about your age, your driveway is about 50 feet longer than my gravel drive, I get at least double your annual snow fall, my driveway is fairly flat.

I have a Deluxe28 SHO and it works very well for me, definitely no issues handling deep heavy snow falls, easy to steer and has good traction.

A photo of the slope of your driveway will help us get an idea if it will present a traction issue.

If you can increase your budget for the Rapid Track 28 SHO, give it serious consideration, more power and better traction. Also consider 32" machines including Hondas if you can stretch your budget even further.
For my situation, I could have stretched my budget and got a tracked beast of a machine, but didn't feel I needed it and I prefer the simplicity of a wheeled machine. I am happy with my decision I think the 28 SHO is one of the best bang for your buck machines on the market.

Do you have any Toro or Honda dealers that are close enough to check out their machines as well?

I am not familiar with that model of Troy Bilt machine, but they are not in the same league as Ariens, Toro, Simplicity or Honda IMHO. Maybe someone who has that machine will chime in with their opinion.

Have you been checking ads for good used machines in your area? 

You need to have a good dependable machine bought in the very near future or you will be in a pickle, so I would make your decision as soon as you can, before dealers run out of stock of the machine you want.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

I added photos to my original post. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Does the driveway ever develop a layer of ice or icy patched in the wintertime? That could be a consideration between wheels and tracks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This is probably the best post I have ever seen on this topic.
A BIG THANK YOU!

I have both wheeled and tracked Honda's. Both work excellent. No chains on wheeled unit but it does have problems with EOD with tires spinning. ( end of driveway berms left from Plows.)
agree that a wider bucket would be beneficial, preferably a NEW blower since they are more user friendly with steering assists etc. 
May disagree with your budget for a bigger machine than 28 incher. not sure.

Honda is probably out of the question because of cost and unfortunately that brand is the only one i am familiar with. Lots of experts here on other brands and costs.
You are in good hands here.

good luck and look forward to an update.

( my meds must be working.......this is an inside joke for the regulars here )


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

Honda1132 said:


> Does the driveway ever develop a layer of ice or icy patched in the wintertime? That could be a consideration between wheels and tracks.


This will be my first winter here, so I'm not sure about icing. My guess is yes, especially with intermittent unusually warm winter days that have been popping up the past few years. So I guess that's a wheels with chains vs track debate.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Depends on which way that hill faces... to the south and it may even dry off once cleared. More to the north and you may well get iced.

The sun is a powerful friend.


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Depends on which way that hill faces... to the south and it may even dry off once cleared. More to the north and you may well get iced.


Good point (again). The slope is facing south, curving west at the bottom, on the west side of the house. Will get plenty of sun most days (but not in the morning for roughly the upper third of the slope as it's shaded by the house). The photos were taken about 10am this morning. So you get a pretty good idea of sun on the slope.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I also have a three hundred foot gravel driveway with a slope and and decent incline at the entrance...two car garage..two car parking..and a turn around equaling two to three more parking places...I also clean out an area for the dogs to do thier thing .
I use a 24 inch wheel model...granted I get less snow...I am finished in less than an hour easy though.
Blowing the snow while it's fresh is key.
I bought some armor skids to help stay on top of the rock.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> What I find a great benefit is having a machine wide enough that one pass up and another back down makes a hole wide enough to squeeze through, follow-up/further cleanup later on once the sun shines. With a drive 300ft that saves a lot of time, two passes vs. the otherwise inevitable four.





Yanmar Ronin said:


> Measure how wide the car is and add a little for wiggle room.


How wide is your blower? Ie, the one that lets you clear a path wide enough for a car in 2 passes?

I ask because a) a typical single-width driveway is typically 10-12 feet wide. And according to this site, "the average width of a car is around 6 to 6.5 feet."

If that's true, you'd need a ~40" blower to be able to clear a car's width in 2 passes. If you go with a 28" blower, you'd need a car that wasn't more than about 4 feet wide.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Check out his Yanmar machine in his avatar, it's big enough


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Yeah, so I went through the thread linked in his sig line; the machine is 38" wide, so the "bucket" won't be wider than that:









Ronin's Yanmar


The condensed history and ongoing saga of my junk is here. In the beginning, there was a couple of problems with winter life at the Hill. Here is Mrs. and the big cat pretending to shovel out after I'd already, you know... shoveled out. Her fresh tire tracks/toasty warm ride evidence...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Is someone gonna recommend a 38"+ blower to the OP? Can one even find a 38" blower in his budget range?


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

I would need about 80" for the CRV plus wiggle room. 38+" blower is not under consideration, so it looks like three passes minimum for me regardless.

My partner is pushing for a track model. I'm not convinced we need it but I called around and it looks like the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO 921057 ($2699) and the Honda 32" HSS1332ATD (quote at $3500 - maybe last year's model?) are in stock a couple hours away. Otherwise I'm still drawn to the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO 921048.

We are planning to make the drive to Duluth tomorrow and have a look, possibly take one home. Any further thoughts about these specific machines is welcome.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Check them all out, get hands on them and see what the various dealers recommend for your driveway situation and go with what your gut tells you.

I think all of those machines are great choices and will get the job done for you.

MTD makes several different brands of 45" machines, but I wouldn't recommend any of them, too cumbersome and components and housing are the same lighter duty quality as their 24" machines.













https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/troy-bilt-420-cc-45-in-ohv-snowblower-0603737p.html


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

knyfe said:


> I called around and it looks like the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO 921057 ($2699) and the Honda 32" HSS1332ATD (quote at $3500 - maybe last year's model?) are in stock a couple hours away. Otherwise I'm still drawn to the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO 921048.


I don't think you'll go wrong with any of those machines. I have zero experience with the Ariens tracked model, but I played with a smaller Honda tracked machine a couple of weeks ago. The ability to adjust the bucket height off the ground with the press of a button would be, I think, _really_ useful for an uneven surface like a gravel driveway. I didn't walk away with the Honda, though - I couldn't stomach the cost. If I had a driveway like yours though, I'd seriously consider it.

As for the Deluxe 28 SHO, I generally agree with Ziggy; it's a LOT of machine for the money. I was one of two machines I recently considered when looking to upgrade (_the other being the Platinum 24" SHO_). My driveway is shorter than yours, though, paved and flat, so the need is slightly different.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

knyfe said:


> I would need about 80" for the CRV plus wiggle room. 38+" blower is not under consideration, so it looks like three passes minimum for me regardless.
> 
> My partner is pushing for a track model. I'm not convinced we need it but I called around and it looks like the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO 921057 ($2699) and the Honda 32" HSS1332ATD (quote at $3500 - maybe last year's model?) are in stock a couple hours away. Otherwise I'm still drawn to the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO 921048.
> 
> We are planning to make the drive to Duluth tomorrow and have a look, possibly take one home. Any further thoughts about these specific machines is welcome.


Don't worry so much about passes for a driveway..you have to come back anyway once you are the end of the drive...so just as well be blowing snow...so its four passes one way or the other...smaller machines are much easier to handle.
The open areas can have some benefits with a wider machine...but...you will get in the habit of coasting the machine back...rather than turn around and mess with the chute again...plus if you are going to be turning around... you have to clean the areas first on both ends..so that is a minimum of two cross passes on each end...point being a smaller machine is much easier to just coast back...reverse is slow on these machines. 
With rock and an uneven driveway...the smaller machine does much better on the center hump...as the feet aren't as far apart to land in the lower sections of the driveway...also with four passes with a smaller machine...the edge of the bucket isn't over the center hump of the drive...only one skid will be on it at a time.
Unless you know you are going to be battling wet snow all the time...there really isn't a need for the extra power of the larger machines...the larger machine weighs more and will do better in packed snow such as the end of the driveway ..or when the snow has already been traveled on....other than that...smaller machine for the win...I have a 208 cc 24 inch craftsman that does just fine.
Don't be afraid to consider smaller ariens or Toro machines..much easier to handle and quality enough for what you need easily as a homeowner 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

Shovel said:


> With rock and an uneven driveway...the smaller machine does much better on the center hump...as the feet aren't as far apart to land in the lower sections of the driveway...also with four passes with a smaller machine...the edge of the bucket isn't over the center hump of the drive...only one skid will be on it at a time.


I was wondering about this as I was looking at the drive today. If the skids did drop into the tracks on both sides of the hump, I'd need more than an inch to clear it. Might also be an argument for the adjustable bucket with the tracked models.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

knyfe said:


> I was wondering about this as I was looking at the drive today. If the skids did drop into the tracks on both sides of the hump, I'd need more than an inch to clear it. Might also be an argument for the adjustable bucket with the tracked models.


You can get an inch of height with the shoe adjustment on a wheel driven model.
Also with your friction disk drivel wheel models you can pull em back...on hydrostatic transmission models you can't coast them back..they have to be driven back...and yes they are slow.
The friction drives can be fixed very inexpensively when they have an issue...the hydrostatic drives are expensive to repair. 
Picking up rock isn't the end of the world...I have slung rock..the armor skids shoes make all the world of difference for staying on top of the rock. 

We as homeowners won't be using our machines hundreds of hours a year...perhaps ten hours maybe 20 ..age will get the machine before wear does .
A simple basic machine that is easy to work on is the ticket. 
Also to consider the smaller machines are much easier to maneuver around cars.
Easier to tip on the bucket for the yearly service.
The smaller machines nowadays also throw farther than machines in the past...thanks to throwing distance wars the manufacturers have had.
I guess what I am trying to say...is for less than a grand you can have a quality machine that will do what it needs to do for years to come...and use the other grand for something else..like towards a good mower in the summer...as it will be working alot more than the blower. 
Entry level Ariens or Toro snow throwers are great machines for typical homeowner use.
I paid a little over 400 bucks for my 24 inch craftsman and it performs just fine..An Ariens or Toro is better...but I just couldn't pass up such a great deal.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

knyfe said:


> Thanks to all who welcomed me on the introduction thread!
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first snowblower.
> 
> ...













You need power and weight and with the weight of the 1428 track drive unit you will gain very high traction/adhesion when clearing snow.

With your driveway/lane you will need a Toro 1428 track drive machine with a snow cab and machine cover to protect it. The snow cab will reduce fatigue as you will be out of the wind and it will reduce the amount of snow dust you will have to deal with. 

The patented Toro anticlog system will help you with heavy deep snows and the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER, especially if they use rock salt in your area. 

The standard steering brakes and standard hydrostatic transmission will be a very pleasant addition for the spouse to use.

The hydrostatic transmission in the 1248 has been used for a long time in other machines as well. It has a serpentine automotive belt to provide power to the impeller and cross augers.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

phendric said:


> Yeah, so I went through the thread linked in his sig line; the machine is 38" wide, so the "bucket" won't be wider than that:


Yep she clears about 38", and with a tad slop in the overlap (lack of) it'll get 'er done one up/one down. I suspect our vehicles are slightly smaller than the standard USDM ride though, so yeah... they're also 4WD (we launch uphill instead of down).

So in that market and with large vehicles maybe it's not an option.


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

We drove home today with the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO. Now I gotta learn how to use it and wait for snow. Thanks for all the input. Consensus is not really a thing here, but I have learned a lot by listening to all the different perspectives and experiences. I'll keep ya'll posted as to how it goes.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the report, looking forward to updates.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Enjoy your new machine ......


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

knyfe said:


> We drove home today with the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO.


Glad you made a decision. 



knyfe said:


> Consensus is not really a thing here...


That's about right. But...



knyfe said:


> My partner is pushing for a track model.


...you came to consensus with the person whose opinion should matter more than any of ours. 

Enjoy the machine and let us know how things go once the snow arrives!


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I am jealous. 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

knyfe said:


> We drove home today with the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO. Now I gotta learn how to use it


Congrats, but first you gotta take/put some pics on here for us to admire.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

sledman8002002 said:


> Congrats, but first you gotta take/put some pics on here for us to admire.


^^^ YEAH! 🍻


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

knyfe said:


> We drove home today with the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO. Now I gotta learn how to use it and wait for snow. Thanks for all the input. Consensus is not really a thing here, but I have learned a lot by listening to all the different perspectives and experiences. I'll keep ya'll posted as to how it goes.


I really like the Rapidtrack design, you have most of the benefits of both wheels and tracks, the exception being the ability to adjust bucket height on the fly. It should work well for you and last for decades if you maintain it well.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for the update.

Great choice, those are awesome machines. Let us know how you like it later this winter, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

If you don't mind sharing, what were the key factors in your decision to choose the Rapid Track?


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

et voilà !


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

Deciding factors:

Tracked for theoretically better traction on slope
Thought it might be more manageable than a larger machine for my better half to pitch in when needed.
$1000 less than the Honda.
After much research and teeth-gnashing, my brain said get the Honda, but my gut said get the Ariens. I went with my gut.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

knyfe said:


> Deciding factors:
> 
> Tracked for theoretically better traction on slope
> Thought it might be more manageable than a larger machine for my better half to pitch in when needed.
> ...


Congrats, This should meet your needs just fine and it will likely be fun to operate.

I got the Honda hss928CTD last winter and the difference compared the Platinum Rapid track SHO 28 was under a grand. I wanted to try the Hydro tranny and just stick with tracks.

Not having an electric chute will save you money in the long run. Hydrostatic transmissions cost a lot more to service as well.


----------



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

Glad ya went with the tracked model! Wheels can handle gravel, but tracks do it MUCH better. On pavement I prefer wheels, but they really suck for gravel, there's no way to prevent the skids from digging in and throwing rocks theough your chute, chipping paint, denting it and drastically shortening the life of your machine.. I have a half gravel drive here, and went with wheels, and regret it.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

That's an impressive looking machine knyfe. Pic 2 of the dashboard is cool, like a cockpit!


----------



## kish-81 (Dec 18, 2020)

One thing I've done (and nothing to do with this specific scenario) is I purchased ski goggles. Nothing worse than getting that blast of snow in your face when the wind shifts. With the double layer of plastic, the lens does not fog/freeze when the snow hits your face. I bought a tinted pair; now need un-tinted ones for working at dusk. My 2 cents...


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

knyfe said:


> I found this thread just minutes after posting. Looks somewhat similar to my situation but I think my slope is shorter without about half the yearly snowfall to deal with. I think I'll grab a photo of my drive in the daylight tomorrow and post here as it seems to really help the experienced folks to visualize the situation.


That's my thread! See you went with the 28" tracks. Good call! I did similar (but Honda because that is the dealer I have.) We JUST had a wet snowfall of 5-6" and it handled the uphill well! I'm not certain if tires would've made it in today's slippy wet snow. Think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

kish-81 said:


> One thing I've done (and nothing to do with this specific scenario) is I purchased ski goggles. Nothing worse than getting that blast of snow in your face when the wind shifts.


Ooooh, I love that idea. I've not (yet) had to blow snow in the middle of a storm, but I've had the wind shift while I'm blowing and ended up with a face full. 🥶


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

Good call on the Rapidtrack. I have the Pro32, Ariens beats the snot out of the Hondas, at least for me. I use a comparable power tracked 28" Honda at work. Ariens has higher travel speeds, less bogging, handlebars that are at the proper height for a full size human, way better throwing distance... but the Honda has that slick gas strut height adjustment for the bucket. The only thing I don't like about the Ariens is the track adjustment, but I do like that it can go into full on wheel mode. Maybe some day I'll fabri-cobble a gas strut onto it. 

You'll be stoked with the Ariens.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

tek9tim said:


> Good call on the Rapidtrack. I have the Pro32, Ariens beats the snot out of the Hondas, at least for me. I use a comparable power tracked 28" Honda at work. Ariens has higher travel speeds, less bogging, handlebars that are at the proper height for a full size human, way better throwing distance... but the Honda has that slick gas strut height adjustment for the bucket. The only thing I don't like about the Ariens is the track adjustment, but I do like that it can go into full on wheel mode. Maybe some day I'll fabri-cobble a gas strut onto it.
> 
> You'll be stoked with the Ariens.



What Honda machine are you using? Great that you like your Ariens but some major generalizations. My Honda can throw snow across the road, has a normal bar height and didn’t clog or bog down the few times I got it out in wet snow last winter.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Honda vs Ariens is very similar to truck people that are either Ford or Chevy owners and they are unlikely to switch.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> What Honda machine are you using? Great that you like your Ariens but some major generalizations. My Honda can throw snow across the road, has a normal bar height and didn’t clog or bog down the few times I got it out in wet snow last winter.


The couple we have at work are the 928s. I usually blow out my driveway, then head to work. If somebody else is in both the plow rigs and the tractor mounted blower, I'll take the Honda and do what needs to be done. Good apples-to-apples comparison of what each blower will do, since it's the same snow on the same day, even though it isn't side by side. It's certainly not that the Honda isn't perfectly adequate, it's just that it doesn't stack up against my Ariens. Get them both buried full-width and the Ariens has higher travel speed without having to let off. Dealing with EOD style berms, the Ariens will chew through way easier. And yeah, I do have the Pro. Though Ariens does make the Pro in a 28", which would ostensibly have an even better travel speed when buried full width, and Honda doesn't make anything in a 28" that's more powerful or that has increased snow handling ability, where Ariens has the standard, SHO, and Pro, each with increasingly better impellers. 

YMMV, but in my experience, Ariens for the win.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Cool. Really like my Ariens and I was considering the rapidtrak. Would be good if Ariens had more adjustment for the auger adjust but tons of power.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

tek9tim said:


> The couple we have at work are the 928s. I usually blow out my driveway, then head to work. If somebody else is in both the plow rigs and the tractor mounted blower, I'll take the Honda and do what needs to be done. Good apples-to-apples comparison of what each blower will do, since it's the same snow on the same day, even though it isn't side by side. It's certainly not that the Honda isn't perfectly adequate, it's just that it doesn't stack up against my Ariens. Get them both buried full-width and the Ariens has higher travel speed without having to let off. Dealing with EOD style berms, the Ariens will chew through way easier. And yeah, I do have the Pro. Though Ariens does make the Pro in a 28", which would ostensibly have an even better travel speed when buried full width, and Honda doesn't make anything in a 28" that's more powerful or that has increased snow handling ability, where Ariens has the standard, SHO, and Pro, each with increasingly better impellers.
> 
> YMMV, but in my experience, Ariens for the win.


Can't comment on the Ariens as I don't have one (but it was a strong consideration when I bought my snowblower and I'm sure I'd be very happy with it) but something to consider for buyers is: will you often/ever be going at max speed? For my slopped/gravel/dirt/rock driveway, I'm never going anywhere near max speed (other than in reverse on occasion so raising the auger height there). I'm too occupied paying attention to the varying terrain, adjusting auger height constantly to adjust for slope, varying speed and moving my chute to avoid various structures etc. So, for me, those features are more important. 

Buy what makes sense for you. I'm sure anyone buying an Ariens or a Honda will be happy with their machine!!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tek9tim said:


> The couple we have at work are the 928s


Yes, but which 928? 

HS928 TA *-* SZAS-1100001-1129999
HS928 TA/A *-* SZAS-1130001-9999999
HS928 TAS *-* SZAS-1100001-1129999
HS928 TAS/A *-* SZAS-1130001-9999999
HS928 WA *-* SZAS-1100001-1129999
HS928 WA/A *-* SZAS-1130001-9999999
HS928 WAS *-* SZAS-1100001-1129999
HS928 WAS/A *-* SZAS-1130001-9999999
HS928K1 TA *-* SAVJ-5000001-9999999
HS928K1 TAS *-* SAVJ-5000001-9999999
HS928K1 WA *-* SAVJ-5000001-9999999
HS928K1 WAS *-* SAVJ-5000001-9999999
HSS928A AT *-* SADA-1000001-1999999
HSS928A AT/A *-* SADA-2000001-9999999
HSS928A ATD *-* SADA-1000001-1999999
HSS928A ATD/A *-* SADA-2000001-9999999
HSS928A AW *-* SADA-1000001-1999999
HSS928A AW/A *-* SADA-2000001-9999999
HSS928A AWD *-* SADA-1000001-1999999
HSS928A AWD/A *-* SADA-2000001-9999999


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> Yes, but which 928?
> 
> HS928 TA *-* SZAS-1100001-1129999
> HS928 TA/A *-* SZAS-1130001-9999999
> ...


ATD something or other. Just a couple years old.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tek9tim said:


> ATD something or other. Just a couple years old.


So, likely HSS928AATD. You need to check what the main jet size is (just takes a couple of minutes). If your machine serial number is pre SADA-2000001, you likely need to bump it up to a #90 or #92. The improvement is well worth the minuscule time/$ investment.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

lostincanada said:


> Can't comment on the Ariens as I don't have one (but it was a strong consideration when I bought my snowblower and I'm sure I'd be very happy with it) but something to consider for buyers is: will you often/ever be going at max speed? For my slopped/gravel/dirt/rock driveway, I'm never going anywhere near max speed (other than in reverse on occasion so raising the auger height there). I'm too occupied paying attention to the varying terrain, adjusting auger height constantly to adjust for slope, varying speed and moving my chute to avoid various structures etc. So, for me, those features are more important.
> 
> Buy what makes sense for you. I'm sure anyone buying an Ariens or a Honda will be happy with their machine!!!


Definitely see what you're saying on the top speed. When you're moving snow, you aren't apt to be at full speed, even on the Honda. But depending on your layout, top travel speed may be important. Maybe the driveway takes an odd number of passes, and you just need to wheel back up to the house after taking the final swath down, or maybe you use a combination of plow and walk behind blower to clear your place, and there's distance between spots that you need to blow. That second situation is what I have at work, and it is a little awkwardly slow with the Honda


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> So, likely HSS928AATD. You need to check what the main jet size is (just takes a couple of minutes). If your machine serial number is pre SADA-2000001, you likely need to bump it up to a #90 or #92. The improvement is well worth the minuscule time/$ investment.


This model also has the high collar that is more prone to clogging I believe.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> This model also has the high collar that is more prone to clogging I believe.


Had... Before 2019.










tek9tim said:


> That second situation is what I have at work, and it is a little awkwardly slow with the Honda


Really? My tracked HSS goes 3.44MPH forward and 2.38MPH in reverse. Plenty fast for me.


----------



## Jla210 (Dec 19, 2021)

How is the rapid track 28 sho working out for you? I’m in a similar situation driveway wise, was debating between the rapid track you got it the professional 28 wheel version for more power. Do the tracks seem to handle gravel better? I’m assuming you get a lot of snow in northern mn, does the sho seem like it’s got enough power for what you’re doing?


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

I've only had it out twice so far, once to clean up after a plow came through after a 15" dump and once after 5" of fresh powder. I replaced the stock skids with ARMORskids and raised them about an inch. 

When I went out after the plow, I could chew through the plow-packed snow banks going slowly with a bit of muscling around but the skids floated up over the packed snow in some places making it hard to dig in. Granted, it was well over a foot of packed snow. And I learned the hard way that those plowed banks are full of rocks from the gravel drive.

For the fresh snow on the gravel drive, everything worked almost effortlessly and the snow blew very clean. The blower performed beautifully and I think the skids worked great for this purpose.

Per the hill, I found myself pushing a bit going uphill even in the fresh snow. But I'm a total rookie and I'm not sure I had the rapid track engaged correctly. Even if I end up only blowing downhill on that steep section, I'm glad I chose the rapid trak over wheels and I think this machine will get the job done nicely.

I'll need some more hands-on experience before I can give a proper evaluation, but all-in-all I'm happy with the purchase so far and think it will serve us well.



Jla210 said:


> I’m assuming you get a lot of snow in northern mn


Climate is changing and it's all become wild and unpredictable in Northern MN. Last year there was very little snow. This year we got more in our first big storm than last year's total. That was followed by a hard rain a couple weeks later. Thunderstorms in mid-December! Forecast now is calling for a mix of rain and snow through the new year. Crazy.


----------



## knyfe (Oct 23, 2021)

I thought I'd weigh in after 1 1/2 winters with the Ariens Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO. We've had tons of snow here in Grand Marais and I've pushed this thing through every kind of snow condition from 24" of fresh powder to wet packed slop to wind blown crusted banks to mountainous beasts at the end of the driveway.

TLDR: Thumbs up! We made the right choice.

Details in no particular order:


This is a powerful machine. I've had no trouble digging through every kind of snow. Hard packed or sloppy wet takes some extra muscle, but the engine, impeller, and auger have never faltered.
As you recall, I have an approx 300ft gravel driveway with a section of sloping hill. The Rapidtrak system has proved its worth. It does require some muscle going uphill in hard conditions but there has been very little slippage. Turns out due to the southern exposure the hill is rarely icy, so not sure how it would perform on sheer ice. Once or twice I've had to take on a bit less going up than going down to keep moving.
Takes me about 2 hours average to get everything blown out good. I don't mind, as I like to be outside getting the exercise. 4 full passes (twice up and down) on the long drive is enough, but I often clean up with a couple more.
No problems with having to clear out ice/snow from the chute during operation. The impeller spits like a champ. Fresh snow shoots 15-20 ft out and sloppy wet about 8-10ft.
I installed a set of ArmorSkids. I set the clearance to about 3/4" and just leave it there. It'll spit a few rocks during the first run of the season but a little more snow pack covers the rocks and the 3/4" left behind is manageable with our AWD vehicles. Guests without AWD sometimes have to park at the bottom of the hill.
Starting: The gas line has frozen a couple times. I just leave it open now instead of closing after use, which seems to help. Sometimes a couple extra pumps on the primer and a little time is required before the gas line will clear. I've resorted to the electric starter a few times after a long sit in the cold, but mostly it kicks on after a full pulls on the rope.
Rapidtrak positions: The three adjustable positions definitely come in handy. I switch between regular and dig-in mode throughout.
Size/maneuverability/manageability: In hard conditions, my partner has a difficult time lifting and pushing this machine around. In fresh dry snow, she has no problem clearing out the whole driveway. It can be a workout. It takes muscle to dig through dense heavy snow, to give an extra push uphill, to keep the blower straight when fighting the auto-turn. I prefer to do it myself most of the time. I think we picked the right size machine for our situation. We need this much power but I wouldn't want something bigger/heavier.
Gravel. Lesson learned: The first snow of last year was huge. We had a guy with a truck plow in the middle of the night so my partner could get to work by 6am. The resulting snowbanks and loose snow left behind on the driveway were full of rocks. Subsequently, the impeller and chute took a small beating the first time I actually used the snowblower. We haven't asked the truck to plow since. The 3/4" clearance on the ArmorSkids works well in general with our gravel driveway. I spray the chipped paint inside the chute and the edges of the impeller and auger with Fluid Film when not in use. That seems to have preserved things well so far.
Minor complaint: It would nice to have a faster reverse option.
Biggest complaint: Auto-turn. It's great in the parking area at the top with a lot of back and forth on a flat surface, but I find that I'm fighting it almost all the time on the hill and long narrow drive. Any variation in the terrain or type of snow seems to trigger the auto-turn and it takes a considerable amount of effort to keep it going straight. It would be awesome to be able to switch it on and off.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

This year Grand Maris has had a lot of snow for sure, my Wife would love to live up there but not me. Back a few years ago we went up there for Mothers day, it was early May, 33° and still a few snow piles here and there. No thanks for that weather, glad your new blower is working well for you.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Great to see such a detailed “requirements/conditions list” and a thorough review after a season or two. Made me feel all fuzzy 😁


----------

